# viper 5002 door lock problems



## slick2378 (Jan 1, 2010)

i have a 2000 f150 i just installed the viper 5002 alarm and everything is working except the door locks wont work with the remote the switch works but it wont work with the remote. maybe i didnt hook something right. need some help with the c type reverse polarity door locks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

slick2378 said:


> i have a 2000 f150 i just installed the viper 5002 alarm and everything is working except the door locks wont work with the remote the switch works but it wont work with the remote. maybe i didnt hook something right. need some help with the c type reverse polarity door locks


http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/alarmdetail/877.html

Constant 12V+	Green/Purple or Yellow Ignition Switch Harness 
Starter Red/Light Blue Ignition Switch Harness 
Ignition Red/Black or Blue/Green Ignition Switch Harness 
Ignition 2 Gray/Yellow Ignition Switch Harness 
Ignition 3 Dark Red/Black Ignition Switch Harness 
Accessory Gray/Yellow or Blue/White Ignition Switch Harness 
Tach White/Pink BCM, Pin 48 of 104 Pin Connector or Pin19 if Diesel 
Neutral Safety Wire Red/Light Blue Ignition Switch 
Brake Switch Red Brake Switch 
Trunk Pin n/a 
Parking Lights Brown (+) Driver's Kick Panel or Light Switch 
Head Lamp Red/Yellow (+) Light Switch 
Factory Disarm Dark Green/Purple(-) Driver's Kick Panel 
Door Trigger Black/Blue (+) 40 Pin Connector Firewall behind Driver's Dash 
Door Lock Pink/Yellow High Driver's Dash Negative Trigger w/Keyless Entry 
Door Unlock Pink/Light Green Reverse Polarity w/o Keyless Entry 
Driver's Lock Pink/Black Driver's Door Boot 
Driver's Unlock Red/Orange Driver's Door Boot 
Passenger Unlock Pink/Orange Keyless Module 
Horn Wire Dark Blue (-) Brown 6 Pin Connector behind Driver's Dash 
Windows Up LF=White/Black, RF=White/Yellow, LR=Gray/Orange, RR=Yellow/Black 
Windows Down LF=Orange/White, RF=Tan/Light Blue, LR=Yellow/Light Blue, RR=Red/Blue 


Did you tape these wires correctly? Pink with a yellow and Pink with a light green?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Also the info says if you do NOT have factory keyless it will be Reverse polarity. Here's a link to several reverse polarity hook ups, I assume(as I can't see the truck it would be a four wire system) witch is the number four diagram down from the top.

http://www.the12volt.com/doorlocks/page3.asp#4w


----------



## slick2378 (Jan 1, 2010)

i just cheked the wires and the wire that comes from the alarm door lock harness that needs 12 v constant it wasnt hook up so i hook it up to the illumination wire thats on the door switch and try locking and unlocking with the remote control and now only the driver side is working i dont know what can be wrong now. the only thing that i can think is of is the other wire in the switch that has 12v to the switch hook that to the alarm 12v constant wire


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

slick2378 said:


> i just cheked the wires and the wire that comes from the alarm door lock harness that needs 12 v constant it wasnt hook up so i hook it up to the illumination wire thats on the door switch and try locking and unlocking with the remote control and now only the driver side is working i dont know what can be wrong now. the only thing that i can think is of is the other wire in the switch that has 12v to the switch hook that to the alarm 12v constant wire


 If only the drivers side is working(both lock and unlock) you have the wrong wires, as you SEE in the instructions I posted what wires you need.


----------



## slick2378 (Jan 1, 2010)

Proble solved it was the illumination wire that wasnt giving me enough power so i hook it up to the 12v wire that controls both doors power locks to the switch and now they are working fine thank for the help


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

slick2378 said:


> Proble solved it was the illumination wire that wasnt giving me enough power so i hook it up to the 12v wire that controls both doors power locks to the switch and now they are working fine thank for the help


 Why would you hook a wire that needs 12 volt constant to the illumination wire?


----------



## slick2378 (Jan 1, 2010)

to be my first time i didnt do that bad without anybodys help cause the information you gave me i already had it


----------

